# The Ultimate Battle - Pepsi vs Coke



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

My allegiance lies with coke because of this:









^^^ Hard to find in most stores and non-existent outside of the U.S.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Uhm... Pepsi is a type of coke. Just sayin'. You meant Pepsi versus Coca Cola, right?


----------



## The Nightwalker (Oct 24, 2012)

Coke Vanilla is coming back to the UK also before that we had it in shops where certain products not normally available are imported over here then sold at a premium. Coke vanilla was one of them, also things like twinkies.

^^^LeaT it's pretty obvious he meant that.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> My allegiance lies with coke because of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is hard and it depends on what is available and what I feel like drinking. 

Pepsi~


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Uhm... Pepsi is a type of coke. Just sayin'. You meant Pepsi versus Coca Cola, right?


Oh you seem intelligent. Want a medal? Cookie perhaps?


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

or








...tough decision...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

The Nightwalker said:


> ^^^LeaT it's pretty obvious he meant that.


To me it clearly wasn't. To me "coke" isn't colloquial for "Coca Cola" necessarily. Pepsi and Coca Cola aren't the only coke brands although perhaps two of the more known.


----------



## The Nightwalker (Oct 24, 2012)

LeaT said:


> To me it clearly wasn't. To me "coke" isn't colloquial for "Coca Cola" necessarily. Pepsi and Coca Cola aren't the only coke brands although perhaps two of the more known.


Fair enough. What exactly does define coke btw?



ALSO I forgot to say in my op, Coca Cola is the one for me!


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

QrivaN said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.O Have you tried either of these?


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Coke,
I am a patriotic African,
I mean what would African cities be without the splashes of red coke adverts across the slumbs and high end malls?


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> O.O Have you tried either of these?


Yeah, I've tried the Bacon Coca Cola. It was okay, but I wouldn't recommend it. Didn't get a chance to try the Cucumber Pepsi. It was a limited time thing and only available in Japan.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

The Nightwalker said:


> Fair enough. What exactly does define coke btw?
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO I forgot to say in my op, Coca Cola is the one for me!


Well, coke is to me simply a soft drink with a specific taste, dark in color, all attempts to mimic the original Coca Cola but has developed into its own market product beyond being its original niche. 

In Sweden we make a distinction between "cola" and Coca Cola, even though the latter is most likely a shortened version of "Coca Cola" but now colloquially refers to all types of coke including Pepsi.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

QrivaN said:


> Yeah, I've tried the Bacon Coca Cola. It was okay, but I wouldn't recommend it. Didn't get a chance to try the Cucumber Pepsi. It was a limited time thing and only available in Japan.


God, I wanna visit Japan before I die. There's a perfect mix of western youth and eastern culture there.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Neither. I hate both O_O


----------



## Destiny Dawn (Nov 13, 2012)

I like how the bar for Pepsi is red, and the bar for Coca Cola is blue.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Uhm... Pepsi is a type of coke. Just sayin'. You meant Pepsi versus Coca Cola, right?


Nope, Pepsi and Coke are both Colas, not all Colas are Coke.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Also I prefer Coke, Pepsi kind of tastes shite on a biscuit


----------



## Lucky AcidStar (Apr 23, 2012)

I think most of all soda tastes gross. I think it has to do with the sugar, carbonation, and acids they put in it. I mean, that's just nasty.


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

Big cola


----------



## Vines (Sep 27, 2011)

Pepsi usually is my choice if it's between the two, but i'm not a big cola fan at all


----------

